# Comics like Better Days



## RivenExilus (Feb 4, 2013)

I know that this has probably been asked a thousand times before, but I was wondering if there are any furry comics that are like Jay Naylors Better Days. I really liked it because of the manga style art and the characters and the story. I really enjoyed the story because it was a serious story, it had some comedic moments but it was a serious story, something that we can relate to, something that could have happened.

If anyone know of any comics that has the same ''seriousness'' and depth please let me know


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 4, 2013)

You might like comics such as Las Lindas, Rascals, The Roomies, and Running Wild (even though it's just five pages).


----------



## RivenExilus (Feb 5, 2013)

Took a quick look at them and it seemed like all of them were comedy-type comics with a light theme. Better Days always had this sort of darkness over it because of the themes it brought up (Politics, incest, racism).


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 5, 2013)

Check out Original Life: http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/
Jack: http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5
Two Kinds: http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
and Gene Catlow: http://genecatlow.keenspot.com/


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

never seen any of that naylor stuff, but what about this?
seems to fit the bill of your description


----------



## RivenExilus (Feb 5, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Check out Original Life: http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/
> Jack: http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5
> Two Kinds: http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
> and Gene Catlow: http://genecatlow.keenspot.com/



I thought about checking out Original Life but from what I've heard it's more of a light comedy. That correct or is it like Better Days?


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 5, 2013)

RivenExilus said:


> I thought about checking out Original Life but from what I've heard it's more of a light comedy. That correct or is it like Better Days?



Actually it is like Better Days with some light comedy mixed. Original Life is a more evolved Better Days and worth reading.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2013)

Well uh I'd say Mallard Fillmore but there's no incest in Mallard Fillmore.


----------



## RivenExilus (Feb 7, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Actually it is like Better Days with some light comedy mixed. Original Life is a more evolved Better Days and worth reading.



Okay, I checked it out and now I'm done ^^ It was actually really good. I thought that the light comedy would ruin it in some way but that wasnt the case. Still not as serious as Better Days but really good nonetheless.


----------



## CharrwolfFan (Feb 8, 2013)

RivenExilus said:


> Okay, I checked it out and now I'm done ^^ It was actually really good. I thought that the light comedy would ruin it in some way but that wasnt the case. Still not as serious as Better Days but really good nonetheless.



agreed, thanks Aniko for mentioning it.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 13, 2013)

"Seriousness", "depth", "darkness"

wat


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 13, 2013)

RivenExilus said:


> Okay, I checked it out and now I'm done ^^ It was actually really good. I thought that the light comedy would ruin it in some way but that wasnt the case. Still not as serious as Better Days but really good nonetheless.






CharrwolfFan said:


> agreed, thanks Aniko for mentioning it.



You're welcome, glad to have helped you find more comics to read.

You should also check our Shivae studios. Tiffany Ross puts out some amazing comics that you might enjoy. http://shivae.net/ links to her comics are on the right side of the page.


----------



## RivenExilus (Feb 18, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> "Seriousness", "depth", "darkness"
> 
> wat



Serious in the sense that it takes up a lot of topics and themes that most comics stray from. It has a heavy political view and it dares to talk about such things as abuse and incest. Thats some of the reasons why I liked Better Days, its not just another happy Slice of Life type comic.


----------



## Adoram (Mar 18, 2013)

Ainoko said:


> Check out Original Life: http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/
> Jack: http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5
> Two Kinds: http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
> and Gene Catlow: http://genecatlow.keenspot.com/



Goddamit Anioko, 
You're not gonna let me sleep are you...? :V


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL!

Sorry, those are some of the best examples in my bookmarked comics folder


----------

